# Morrells WB



## mahomo59 (23 Aug 2012)

Visited Morrells today in Bristol, spoke with a guy called Chris and he was very helpful.
Picked up 5L of W/B Primer, 5L of 20% sheen white lacquer and some odds and ends. Very reasonable price too, in fact cheaper than i thought!
Will be having a play with it tomorrow, spraying some buckshee mdf with the earlex 5000 hvlp. I'll keep you posted.

James


----------



## mailee (23 Aug 2012)

I wait with baited breath James. Looking forward to the results. Best of luck mate. :wink:


----------



## RogerBoyle (23 Aug 2012)

As am I LOL


----------



## mahomo59 (26 Aug 2012)

So far i have only had to time to spray an mdf strip, i put block planed the edge round and gave it a quick sand. This was purely just to practice. Gave it two coats of the primer and it's AWESOME!!!!! showed it to a neighbour (retired spark) and he said it looks shop bought, 
just need to find the time to top coat...Bank holiday and all, family time, especially now i have a little 14 week year old girl!
Very impressed and very gutted i've spent so much on paint over the last few months!!! primer £25 top coat £30 + vat direct from Morrells


----------



## johnf (26 Aug 2012)

Which primer and lacquer have you got we will need some pics to see for ourselves


----------



## mailee (26 Aug 2012)

I told you didn't I? :lol: I rest my case. :wink:


----------



## mahomo59 (28 Aug 2012)

I don't think the picture will do it justice! But what the hell.... I think it's great and i will now be promoting WB morrells lauquer. The top and the edge never got rubbed down, i block planed the round over very quickly and gave that a quick rub and it's normal b&q mdf.







2 coats of severe use primer and 2 top coats of 20% sheen, WB


----------



## johnf (28 Aug 2012)

Looks good James now you will have to get on and do the main job


----------

